# Foresight programme



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello all, has anybody used Foresight programme with a success? I think it might be a good idea for us ladies over 40's. Thank you!
Teo


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Teo,
My DH & I were on the Foresight programme for about 2 years....we had our hair analysed about 3 or 4 times & our supplements were adjusted accordingly. As you can see we were not successful. However, I would say that it opened our eyes to what we should be aiming for nutrition-wise & supplement-wise, & I noticed a marked improvement in my energy & general well-being, so I think overall it was positive doing it. However, I have since discovered that I have immune issues which I am now addressing, so healthy diet & living, & supplements, were not enough in my case. 

The only negative I would say about the Foresight supplement programme is that it usually means you have to take a lot of supplements daily which is not always very convenient or easy to do.
Good luck


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Sure. I don't fancy supplelements either. We might go down just the plain simple food root but I would be curious to find out what our issues are.thank you


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Teoroy

I think I remember you from posts on FF ages ago before we had our babies.  Hope you are enjoying life with your little one.

We did the Foresight programme too before we resorted to IVF and I agree with Helen3's comments about the benefits.  We thought we had a healthy diet but the tests identified various issues which we addressed with supplements and diet changes.  It didn't give us a natural BFP but I do think that it helped me respond well to my IVF treatment.  It is good to do the tests through a nutritional therapist as he/she will draw up a diet/supplement plan for you.  Apart from rattling with supplements, the other downside is that the tests, consultations and supplements are quite expensive but I still personally thought that it was worthwhile.

Ellie


----------

